# Proper way to wear a CF beret?



## Veteran`s son (13 Apr 2003)

Hello

What is the proper way to wear a CF Army beret?

Also, how long has the CF(Army) been wearing the beret? Would it have started in World War 1?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (13 Apr 2003)

Berets were first adopted by Canadian tank crewmen before WW II; I believe the first Tank Regiments were raised in either 1921 or 1936 (when the big militia re-orgs took place).  

In WW II, the maroon beret was adopted by paratroopers mid way through.

In 1943, the khaki beret was introduced to all other arms and services of the Army, replacing the Field Service Cap (a wedge type cap, or sidecap).  Some units weren‘t issued the new beret until 1944 (I think the Royal Montreal Regiment was one example).

The khaki beret remained an issue item to the end of the war.  In the post WW II era, coloured berets were worn by different corps; navy blue by artillery, engineers, etc., scarlet by infantry, etc.  I‘m not clear on the regs during this time.  In the late 1960s, the rifle green beret was introduced as part of the new CF uniform when all three branches of the service were unified.  Black was still worn by the armoured corps and maroon by the Airborne Regiment.

Correct way to wear it - see my book DRESSED TO KILL, but in brief, the leather sweatband is level on the head, two fingers above the eyebrows, with the ties tucked in or cut off.  The cap badge is directly over the left eye and the excess material pulled over smartly to the right side.

WW II berets were floppier than modern ones, with the excess material drooping down to cover the right ear.  Modern ones are neater in appearance.

Stiffener is often used to back the cap badge, and berets are often formed with a "trench" behind the cap badge.  Not sure if this is regulation or not these days.


----------



## Recce41 (13 Apr 2003)

The first beret was issued to the Windsor Regt in 1936. It was also the first unit to wear Blk. Mike, the Blk and Marron was taken away from the Armour and Airborne from 68-70. All units that wore them were out of dress. You will see pics of COs and RSMs with the forge cap, from the Arour and Borne. 
 Rifle Regt sometimes wore the Rifle green, Recce Regts (Armour/Inf)wore ether Blk and Tan colour. My father wore a Blk then Tan one with the 1st Recce Regt until they switch to maroon for the para Sqn. 
 This is some imfo the was never on the books. In mid 1989 Canada was to reform the first Recce Regt. It was to be the Ft Gerrys and would wear the Tan beret. But that was scraped in late 89. There was still the Recce Regt on the books but, it was the Recce Sqns from the three in Canada Regts. 
 Also in Petawawa we wore the SSF boots, high top parade boots. They were like the garrason boot. The Regt force Inf all wore forge caps on parade except for the CAR and (1RCR (if they paraded in Petawawa)).


----------



## Michael Dorosh (13 Apr 2003)

Good info, recce, thanks!


----------



## Veteran`s son (13 Apr 2003)

Michael Dorosh and Recce41

Thank you both for your informative replies to my question as they were certainly helpful!   

I know that I have asked many questions but it is because I sincerely want to learn about joining the CF(Regular and Reserves) and the history of the CF!

Again, thank you to the many members of this board who have kindly taken their time to answer my questions!


----------



## Veteran`s son (13 Apr 2003)

Hello again:

These questions relate to the berets my Dad would have worn during his military service with the Royal Canadian Engineers.

If I understand correctly, my Dad would have worn these berets during his military service(he also wore a forge cap with his battle dress tunic(early to mid 1960‘s), right?

 Second World War-Khaki beret
1946-1968- khaki beret
1968-1971- rifle green beret

He was posted to Germany in the 1960‘s also!
Would he have worn a Khaki beret(for the RCE) or a beret color unique to NATO?


----------



## DnA (13 Apr 2003)

one little piece of info on the maroon beret, it wasnt just issued to Paratroopers, Glider Infantry were also issued the maroon beret(atleast the brit‘s issued it out, not sure if the US did the same for their GIR)


----------



## Recce41 (13 Apr 2003)

During WW2 the US never wore the maroon Beret. They had a a garrison cap. With ether a glider or a parachute badge on it. Glider troops, only wore the maroon if jump qualified. Unit like the Ox&Bucks wore a khaki/Blk beret. They were the Light Tank Regt of the 6th Airborne Div.


----------



## DnA (13 Apr 2003)

i forgot about the americans using the garrsion cap

as for the brits, I was under the impression their glider troops wore maroon berets, even if they werent jump qual‘d

thanks for the info


----------



## Spr.Earl (13 Apr 2003)

Thank‘s guy‘s for the info.
There are a lot of cornucopia‘s of knowledge out     there.


----------



## Veteran`s son (24 Apr 2003)

Thank you for your replies to my question!
Any additional information or replies would be appreciated!


----------

